# who was the worst singers but god know why he made millions ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Pretty cool question what is uber utter cheezyness from europe like france germany italy, please someone send me something to make me laught some stupid corny love singer song writer, that sell cheeze and sung real bad, but made a fortune ?

Who are the record breaker in kitsch pop singer , pathetic, i wont tell you my personal choice is there all french singer from the 70-80 they make me laught to tears, no offence, french i do the same whit quebecers, im a bit masochist sometime , like to listen to crap to laught to tears am i mental case or a funny guy hmm what your cues on this?

:lol:


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> ... i wont tell yoou my personal choice is there all french singer from the 70-80 they make me laught to tears, no offence, french i do the same whit quebecers, im a bit masochist sometie i like to listen to crap to laught to tears am i mental case or a funny guy hmm what your cues on this?
> 
> :lol:


Something like this?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Does Justin Biber counts?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

(I know negative threads are popular, but I’m not for what could be ego-driven attempts to bash others out of a possible sense of superiority as sitting ducks and easy targets. IMO, to listen to others to mock them is a considerable downer that some of us may ill afford, rather than cultivating a conscious sense of well-being that comes from something constructive and looking for the best in others. I believe this doesn’t preclude developing a healthy sense of discrimination in the arts and having fun with it.)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> (I know negative threads are popular, but I'm not for what could be ego-driven attempts to bash others out of a possible sense of superiority as sitting ducks and easy targets. IMO, to listen to others to mock them is a considerable downer that some of us may ill afford, rather than cultivating a conscious sense of well-being that comes from something constructive and looking for the best in others. I believe this doesn't preclude developing a healthy sense of discrimination in the arts and having fun with it.)


I think there's value in bashing, just as there is to praise. That's just me. A lot of contemporary singers would make my list, with Rihanna my #1 pick.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Larkenfield said:


> (I know negative threads are popular, but I'm not for what could be ego-driven attempts to bash others out of a possible sense of superiority as sitting ducks and easy targets. IMO, to listen to others to mock them is a considerable downer that some of us may ill afford, rather than cultivating a conscious sense of well-being that comes from something constructive and looking for the best in others. I believe this doesn't preclude developing a healthy sense of discrimination in the arts and having fun with it.)


I like your attitude. Nevertheless I think there are hardly any negative threads on TC. I think it's the opposite: 99% of threads are about what we like. And all you can do is 'like posts' or vote for what you like. I think this is unbalanced. We are confronted with so many sounds and music we don't like that that is a subject in it's own right to talk about. (Of course that is something else than actively looking for and listening to things you don't like and then post negatively about them). I also don't like that there is a general habit of acusing people that talk about what they don't like as being 'negative'. To discriminate in the arts we should talk extensively about what we like and what we don't like and why.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

So pop and rock singers developed like this
-	Pretty boys who gave us literally pale versions of gospel singing
-	Hairy boys (“got to be good looking because he’s so hard to see”) singing unintelligibly. (Ironic that Dylan largely created this sound and his lyrics ARE worth hearing)
-	Voices overproduced leading to the auto pitch corrector – meaning they now all sound the same – awful. 

So I nominate any popular (male) singer since the heyday of Frank Sinatra. (And I should add I’m in a great mood today. You don’t want to know what I really think!) 
Mostly the women have tried to sound like the men but there have been one or two who were exceptions and listenable. But that’s for another day.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Think the Spice Girls take some beating as a talentless lot who couldn't sing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2017)

DavidA said:


> Think the Spice Girls take some beating as a talentless lot who couldn't sing.


not even spicy ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2017)

Madonna,Whitney Houston,I can' t go on any further ,bad vibrations.....


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I think Whitney Houston is one of the few female pop stars who doesn't belong in this topic. Maybe she had bad songs, but she wasn't a bad singer, at least not in her prime in the 80s and early 90s. She could make a live performance better than the studio recording.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

We have had this discussion before, but here is yet another way that I approach this business of liking (and saying so) and disliking in music and the arts. I sometimes suspect that, with my affection for, say, 1980s Pop--Journey, REO Speedwagon, Styx, late Jefferson Starship--some believe I have low standards or lack discrimination or refinement in my musical tastes. I cheerfully affirm that my standards may be, probably are, lower than those of others--I regard it as a great blessing in that I can draw sustaining pleasure from seemingly most unpromising (or unpopular among TC posters) materials. But I am picky, very picky. I tend to not like (actually, have little or no interest in) the vast bulk and majority of music and art. Following Murphy, I concur with his assessment that 95% of most everything is crap, and is of no importance to me. From this it follows that the ground state, the default state, of music and art is to be irritating, uninteresting, irrelevant. And for me to then get atop my soapbox and proclaim to the eagerly awaiting world that I DON'T LIKE THIS! (or that, or the other), is to say I don't like what I don't like and you should find this important somehow.

For me, it is much more meaningful and impactful to learn what you like, not dislike, instead. This gives me a much more targeted insight into your approach, your taste, your enthusiasms. Telling me you don't like this or that is like telling me you don't like bad food--who does? Why tell me why it's bad? Telling me what you like instead leads to a stronger and more positive and socially rewarding bond than shared dislike. My own profile is to really, really like certain musics, books, art, but only a tiny percentage of the huge and constantly growing universe of what's out there, realizing that my tastes are not only idiosyncratic but, since we're talking about a completely subjective experience, also entirely and irrefutably valid. So are yours, but I gain more information from your likes than your dislikes, and do not infer from your remarks that you are disparaging my tastes and preferences.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

In the world of Opera (and Opera crossover) Andrea Bocelli springs instantly to mind.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

^^ 
I agree with you that it is personally more rewarding to talk about and share what we like, really like. I also agree that generally 95% of anything is crap, although my percentage differs quite strongly between genres. Nevertheless censorship used by social media (and TC) in the form of only being able to express 'like' doesn't feel right to me. It feels like being used by a marketing tool aiming to create hypes. It gives a very biased view of cultural preferences, in the end resulting in manipulating and adulterating reality and - looking back at this period in time - history.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Efficiency. Perhaps my preference for sharing with others the fact that I/we prefer this thing or these things reflects a preference for efficiency in how I expend my emotional esthetic energy. If indeed the vast bulk of what is offered to us as "art" is either irrelevant to us or actually disagreeable, and we spend time and emotional capital denouncing it, that leaves less for praising and sharing what we like. Let's say I do not care for the art of Rubens: You may have no interest in Rubens, or loathe Rubens, or possibly are a Rubens fanatic--you would, in the first two cases, have or feel very little shared positive emotional energy with me; our mutual loathing of Rubens would count for little more than your indifference. But to find that I loathed Rubens when you loved him would arouse within you a frisson, hopefully very brief, of dismay or even anger, were you human (and you assuredly are). But were you to find you loved Rubens' art along with me, then we would have a strong shared positive link. Your not feeling compelled to tell me (or the rest of the world) of your dislike of Rubens, of X, of Y, and/or of Z saves both you and me the psychic, emotional energy of processing through the enormous universe of the irrelevant, or the useless, or the irritating knowledge of your dislikes, and allows us to bond quickly over the vastly smaller universe of shared enthusiasms. Efficiency!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I doubt if anyone is being used. Is this group so large that it can greatly influence the marketplace and hype anyone to millions of others? Perhaps to a minor degree, yes.

I've seen forums destroyed by the focus on the negative and the dislikes rather than likes. It's a refreshing change that this forum focuses on the likes, so one doesn't have to dread coming here. The world is riddled with the negative and sometimes people try to feel better by condemning those they think are less than they are. Sometimes silence about a poor performance can do more than condemnation and there's more time to boost the talented.

Boccelli was mentioned. I happen to like Andrea Boccelli. He might not be the greatest tenor in the world, but he sings from his ever loving heart and reaches out to people rather than trying to merely impress them like some other performers. That's the thing about finding the good in something even if it's not perfect. Discrimination has wisdom in it, but wholesale dismissals with the sweep of the hand about anything -"It's crap!"-has so little insight to offer.


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> I doubt if anyone is being used. Is this group so large that it can greatly influence the marketplace and hype anyone to millions of others? Perhaps to a minor degree, yes.
> 
> I've seen forums destroyed by the focus on the negative and the dislikes rather than likes. It's a refreshing change that this forum focuses on the likes, so one doesn't have to dread coming here. The world is riddled with the negative and sometimes people try to feel better by condemning those they think are less than they are. Sometimes silence about a poor performance can do more than condemnation and there's more time to boost the talented.
> 
> Boccelli was mentioned. I happen to like Andrea Boccelli. He might not be the greatest tenor in the world, but he sings from his ever loving heart and reaches out to people rather than trying to merely impress them like some other performers. That's the thing about finding the good in something even if it's not perfect. Discrimination has wisdom in it, but wholesale dismissals with the sweep of the hand about anything -"It's crap!"-has so little insight to offer.


I'm pleased that you like Bocelli as do many others. And yes he does sing from the heart. For me he has a thin tone which is very nasal and every time I hear it I cringe, much like I do when someone would run their fingernails down a blackboard. His musical phrasing is also poor. This was made evident when he was cast in the Verdi Requiem alongside Renee Fleming. It was well beyond his capabilities. I'd say that casting him was a record company decision made by an exec who had no idea of what they were asking. I'm surprised that Gergiev went along with it.

So while Andrea Bocelli is performing his crossover repertoire he's OK. The hype will keep him there. Ask him to sing serious opera and it will be very ordinary.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Enrique Iglesias:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Traverso said:


> Madonna,Whitney Houston,I can' t go on any further ,bad vibrations.....


Whitney was a great singer. Can't say the same for Madonna


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Whitney Houston is one of the best female vocals ever. To say that she is bad singer is really nonsense.
On the other hand Madonna was really never much of a good singer. It's especially clear on her first few albums that she struggles a lot.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Is it the singer? Is it the song? Sometimes it's the one, sometimes the other that determines our reaction to any given rock or pop song. No general rule applies. Bob Dylan's songs work with just about anybody singing them. But sometimes a voice comes along that scratches our own internal itch better than anybody else's in a particular song. One example for me is the song _Show Me Heaven_, which originally was sung by my idol Maria McKee and made relatively famous by her. But Laura Branigan got hold of the song and charged it with her unique delivery--it is as if the song was written for her powerful, emotive voice. But Branigan would not at all be a satisfactory cover artist for most of McKee's other songs. And so it goes--like everything in music and art, it's all about our own personal preferences and reactions. And it's wonderful that it is that way.


----------

